# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Как я провёл лето, сочинение английского школьника.

## Ramil

Современное сочинение английского школьника - "Как я провел лето": 
My smmr hols wr CWOT. B4, we used 2go2 NY 2C my bro, his GF & thr 3 : kids
FTF. ILNY, it's a gr8 plc. 
Перевод на нормальный английский: 
My summer holidays were a complete waste of time. Before, we used to go to New
York to see my brother, his girlfriend and their three screaming kids face to
face. I love New York. It's a great place.

----------


## laxxy

> Современное сочинение английского школьника - "Как я провел лето": 
> My smmr hols wr CWOT. B4, we used 2go2 NY 2C my bro, his GF & thr 3 : kids
> FTF. ILNY, it's a gr8 plc. 
> Перевод на нормальный английский: 
> My summer holidays were a complete waste of time. Before, we used to go to New
> York to see my brother, his girlfriend and their three screaming kids face to
> face. I love New York. It's a great place.

 phone SMS jargon perhaps?
One funny thing I have always noticed was that ppl in Europe, Russia and Japan seem to use phone text messages quite extensively, while in the US it never caught on. A couple years back such a message would cost like a dollar to send and another one to receive (unless both of you pay smth like $10 or 15 a month extra), and most phones would not support them anyway. Not sure about now.

----------


## Scrabus

Hm, price to send of Sms massages in Russia near 7 cents(accepter not pay). All modern mobile phones support this function. But i can't said it about MMS...

----------


## basurero

Мне трудно верить, что в США люди не используют текстовые сообщения. 
В Новой Зеландии примерно один из каждых шести людей на автобусе, в центре занимается сочинением текстового сообщения.

----------


## laxxy

> Мне трудно верить, что в США люди не используют текстовые сообщения. 
> В Новой Зеландии примерно один из каждых шести людей на автобусе, в центре занимается сочинением текстового сообщения.

 The only messages I've ever received were notifications from the carrier when I was late paying my bill... and i've never heard of anyone ever using them... except once i sent one to a friend (since i got a promotional month of premium service, normally smth like $15, that included about 100 messages) and got an angry call from her a few minutes later asking wtf i am thinking wasting her money like that.... it would cost her a dollar or two (US).
would cost me that much too were i not on the promotion (for comparison -- normally I pay $35 for 650/6500 min., and that would jack it up to 50, I am way too greedy for that, especially when nobody else has it anyway  ::  -- naturally this differs carrier to carrier but it seems most of them are similar...)
Although, Blackberry is really popular -- perhaps many ppl who need it are just using that.
Maybe the American networks are older and they feel a need to discourage messaging with their pricing policies? I do not know, it definitely is (was?) a deliberate choice on the carrier side...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Americans don

----------


## Оля

> Мне трудно поверить, что в США люди не используют текстовые сообщения. 
> В Новой Зеландии примерно один из каждых шести людей в автобусе, в центре занимается сочинением текстового сообщения.

 И мы обычно говорим "смс" [эс-эм-эс]  ::

----------


## laxxy

[quote=kalinka_vinnie]Americans don

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

My service has 10 cents per text message (although I have 15 free a month, which I never use)

----------

